# What's One Thing You Wish You Had Known...[before you went to Hawaii]



## Cdn Gal

What is one thing that you wish you had known before you went to Hawaii?  Please share your expertise with a newbie to the islands!


----------



## JSparling

Cdn Gal said:


> What is one thing that you wish you had known before you went to Hawaii?  Please share your expertise with a newbie to the islands!



To avoid Honolulu/Waikiki because it's just a HUGE and crowded city that's on a beach. Our trip there in 2012 was a total bummer because it wasn't what we wanted which was a genuine "Hawaiian" experience. We grew up in Los Angeles so Waikiki was really no different. The next year we hit the big island which was a million times better with lava fields and rolling hills and such. Of course personal preference will dictate a lot but for us, from me, our advice would be to avoid the chaos of Waikiki.


----------



## DeniseM

+1 on JSparling's comment

Don't underestimate the sun.  It's often cool and breezy in Hawaii, so you don't feel hot, and don't realize you are getting a severe sun burn.  Always wear sunscreen, and protective clothing and hats - no matter where you are going for the day.

The locals are proud of their heritage - be especially respectful of that.  Realize that many people feel that the US stole Hawaii from them.  (Maybe because they did...)  They don't appreciate mainland visitors who act superior, or look down on the culture, language, etc.  

Don't assume everyone is "Hawaiian" just because they have the look.  Hawaii is extremely diverse, and there are many races integrated into the culture.  It's Ok to describe someone as "a local man, or a local guy" etc.  They may not be Hawaiian.

Don't complain about the price of gas and food.  The locals are WELL aware of the price - they pay it every day!  They are going to wonder why you came to Hawaii, if you can't afford to pay what they pay every day.

Don't call the mainland "the states," - Hawaii IS a state too.


----------



## slip

Don't Spend all your time running from one thing to see another. Relax slow 
Down and enjoy the whole experience. This is the one place that I can totally 
Disconnect from everything and really enjoy myself.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Ha ha! Thanks Denise! My husband is native, so cultural respect is not a problem . Hmmm I am thinking that some of the prices in Hawaii are like our Canadian prices for things!   Thoughts in this?


----------



## DeniseM

Hawaii is not a lot more than California, but people from the mid-west often suffer sticker shock in Hawaii.


----------



## Cdn Gal

As for the traffic... I'm a little bit worried about that as we are staying at the Wyndham which is in Honolulu.  Not much we can do about that . Also worried as well, because we are just not too used to traffic .  When in rush hour in Toronto, I feel like I will lose my mind!


----------



## Cdn Gal

Hmm, California is on the bucket list... Is it like Disney prices?


----------



## artringwald

If you're in Waikiki, you don't have to worry about rush hour because you can walk to everything. If you want to drive around the island, avoid 7-10 AM and 3-7 PM.

Please respect the ocean. Waves and currents are unpredictable and many people drown in Hawaii each year.

I wish I had know how hard it is not to go back once you've experienced the natural beauty and aloha spirit of the islands. We got hooked. Have a great trip.


----------



## DaveNV

I disagree about avoiding Honolulu and Waikiki.  Both are DYNAMIC places to visit, and will provide a great experience - for what they are. Don't expect them to offer some sleepy little grass shack on the beach , because they are very far from that.  The history of Honolulu as an international seaport city is worth exploring. Waikiki is where modern surfing was born, and offers a tremendous opportunity to understand why it became so popular.  Pearl Harbor offers a sobering and eye-opening exploration into World War II, and how the USA was dragged into the war.  Spending time at the Bishop Museum will educate you directly into the history of how the Hawaiian Islands became populated, and where that culture comes from.  Then go see Iolani Palace, and learn firsthand how the US government stole the Hawaiian Islands from their rightful owners.  It's a sick and embarrassing period of history, and shows the length business owners will go to in order to achieve their greedy ends.  (If your husband is a Canadian First Nation member, then he will directly identify with everything waiting to be learned.)  All of it will give you a rich and deep understanding of what makes the Hawaiian culture, the islands, and most importantly, the Hawaiian people, their marvelous character and amazing history.  It's worth it.

But after having done that, get away from all of it, and go see the REST of Oahu. The windward side of the island, and going up the coast to the North Shore, to the less populated areas of the island are fantastic getaways, just a few miles from the hustle and bustle of the city.  You'll find amazing beaches, most of which are deserted, and plenty of freedom to relax and enjoy your time on the island.  It's a very different experience than anything in Honolulu and Waikiki. Separate, but both valuable things to experience.

Understand that each Hawaiian island has a unique feeling and flavor all its own.  You can't see everything in one trip, so you'll have to make decisions on how you'll spend your time. Too many people come to Hawaii and never get out of the beach chair.  They get waited on hand and foot, and they never see the core of what makes Hawaii truly a special place to visit.

As you're leaving, plan to come back and see the other islands.  They each will draw you in, and show you even more of why Hawaii is, to me, heaven on Earth.

Enjoy yourself.  It's awesome. 

Dave


----------



## kalima

*NOPE!*

There is nothing I wish I knew before I went! I found Heaven On Earth in Hawaii!...even on Maui where the traffic can be pretty crazy....


----------



## slip

I couldn't have said it better than Dave. As long as you take each island for
What it is, I think you'll see what we're talking about. Oahu has things that 
Makes it special and so do each of the islands. Don't go Kauai and want big
Cities and lots of night life.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

Everything Denise said, with an emphasis on...welll...everything she said.


----------



## DeniseM

Dave is right - there are some great historical and cultural things to see on Oahu, and everyone should try to see them once.  But to be quite honest, I don't know if we will ever go back to Oahu, now that we've seen them - we just like the other islands, especially Kauai, better.


----------



## MommaBear

There are things I like about every island. On Oahu: North Shore drive, climb Diamond Head, do NOT miss hula at House Without a Key, Pearl Harbor Memorial is truly a sacred place, enjoy the Palace and hope you meet Steve MacGarrett, eat a plate lunch like a local. Snorkel!


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> Don't Spend all your time running from one thing to see another. Relax slow
> Down and enjoy the whole experience. This is the one place that I can totally
> Disconnect from everything and really enjoy myself.



Totally agree with this.


----------



## taffy19

We also agree with what is posted in this thread except that we like staying a few days in Waikiki Beach before or after visiting another island.  

There is a lot of history in Honolulu and places to go to at night that you can easily walk to but you need a car to visit the rest of the island and it is a beautiful island too.

Everyone seems to have their favorite and most of us will go back again.


----------



## jestme

First off, there are no direct flights from where you are, try to get a flight that has one stop, halfway there. The 9 hour legs from Chicago are killers. A few extra $ on this is well worth it. Total flight time is important as well. Ignore the 17.5 hour, 2-3 stop, cheap flight rates.
Second, do not transfer in Vancouver. It isn't that bad on the outbound leg, but coming back, you have to get your luggage, go through Canadian customs, then check in again for the rest of the trip. From HNL, that is usually in the middle of the night for you by the time you are coming back. 
Three:I'd suggest the first thing you do when you get there is buy milk, so that when you wake up at 2:30 in the morning the first day there you can have coffee without the powdered creamer stuff in your room. It is a 5 hour time difference. 
Four: Waikiki is a great place. Tons of restaurants of every type, beaches, shopping, history, etc. It will be more noisy than you might be used to, earplugs (for sleeping) are not necessary unless you are a very light sleeper.


----------



## Icc5

*How Cold*

How cold it can be at the volcanoes if going for sunrise or sunset.  We have done both and loved the sights but froze.  We had sweatshirts and blankets and learned to wear long pants and closed shoes (not sandals).  Bringing hot coffee/chocolate helps too.  Being comfortable just makes it that much more enjoyable and be prepared picture wise.  We were up there one time at sundown and got a double rainbow and were able to see each of our own reflections in the rainbows.
Bart


----------



## Ron98GT

Icc5 said:


> How cold it can be at the volcanoes if going for sunrise or sunset.  We have done both and loved the sights but froze.  We had sweatshirts and blankets and learned to wear long pants and closed shoes (not sandals).  Bringing hot coffee/chocolate helps too.  Being comfortable just makes it that much more enjoyable and be prepared picture wise.  We were up there one time at sundown and got a double rainbow and were able to see each of our own reflections in the rainbows.
> Bart


Yeah it can really get cold and even really windy on Mauna Kea, but those sweatshirts you can buy at Mauna Kea (at the base) and Hawaii Volcano National Park make create souvenirs  Although a little pricey, they are really heavy/thick, warm, and good quality.

Both times that we've been to Hawaii Volcano NP it's also been wet, so bring a hat and a windbreaker to keep that new sweatshirt dry.


----------



## DebBrown

When you get off the plane, you will not be met by girls with flowered leis.  I remember it being a disappointment for my kids when they were young.  

You will be met with some lovely warm balmy weather which is almost as good.


----------



## pharmgirl

no more than 2 isands in 2 weeks - you lose a lot of time changing hotels, rental cars and getting to and from airports


----------



## HatTrick

DebBrown said:


> When you get off the plane, you will not be met by girls with flowered leis.



You can arrange ($) for a lei greeting, though.

http://www.hawaiianairlines.com/services/pages/lei-greetings.aspx

http://www.hawaiianleigreetings.com/honolulu-oahu.htm


----------



## HatTrick

Cdn Gal said:


> As for the traffic... I'm a little bit worried about that as we are staying at the Wyndham which is in Honolulu.  Not much we can do about that . Also worried as well, because we are just not too used to traffic .  When in rush hour in Toronto, I feel like I will lose my mind!



At trip's end, be sure to leave more than enough time to drop off your rental car, get to the airport, etc., to avoid stress. While there, even if there's traffic, you're not on a timetable so just relax and go with the flow.


----------



## brigechols

Shop for produce at a local farmers market.
On Oahu, shop for souvenirs at the Aloha Bowl flea market.
Jet lag can be problematic. For maximum enjoyment of your trip, adjust to the local time of your destination when you begin your flight.


----------



## dlca1

Luanne said:


> Don't Spend all your time running from one thing to see another. Relax slow
> Down and enjoy the whole experience. This is the one place that I can totally
> Disconnect from everything and really enjoy myself.



I think you want to pick an island that matches your tastes. I have friends who think Maui and Kauai are boring and prefer Oahu. 

I on the other hand find Maui and Kauai amazingly relaxing and beautiful places to visit.

I have to third the suggestion not to try to squeeze too much in. Try to slow down, get zen-like, be present and just relax/enjoy. Like one of the other posters, it is one of the few places I can find myself actually slow down and relax.

Aloha!


----------



## dougp26364

Cdn Gal said:


> What is one thing that you wish you had known before you went to Hawaii?  Please share your expertise with a newbie to the islands!



Might sound odd but, I didn't know they had a declaration form to be filled out prior to landing so, I wish I'd have known to bring a pen or pencil on the flight with me. Just like traveling to a foriegn country they want you to declare if you're bringing certain items in (fresh fruit and vegatables for instance), what islands you plan on visiting, how many times you've been to Hawaii, how long you'll be staying and where. I just wasn't expecting to need to fill out a form and the airlines certainly don't provide you with anything to write with. It'd be great if the Hawaiian tourism council would provide cheap pens with Hawaii stamped on them for guests about to land and spend thousands of dollars visiting their islands.


----------



## Chrispee

It took me a couple of trips to figure out that I was packing way too much clothing to Hawaii, especially with the convenience of laundry facilities in the timeshares we stay in.


----------



## linsj

BMWguynw said:


> I disagree about avoiding Honolulu and Waikiki.  Both are DYNAMIC places to visit, and will provide a great experience - for what they are. Don't expect them to offer some sleepy little grass shack on the beach , because they are very far from that.  The history of Honolulu as an international seaport city is worth exploring. Waikiki is where modern surfing was born, and offers a tremendous opportunity to understand why it became so popular.  Pearl Harbor offers a sobering and eye-opening exploration into World War II, and how the USA was dragged into the war.  Spending time at the Bishop Museum will educate you directly into the history of how the Hawaiian Islands became populated, and where that culture comes from.  Then go see Iolani Palace, and learn firsthand how the US government stole the Hawaiian Islands from their rightful owners.  It's a sick and embarrassing period of history, and shows the length business owners will go to in order to achieve their greedy ends.  (If your husband is a Canadian First Nation member, then he will directly identify with everything waiting to be learned.)  All of it will give you a rich and deep understanding of what makes the Hawaiian culture, the islands, and most importantly, the Hawaiian people, their marvelous character and amazing history.  It's worth it.
> 
> But after having done that, get away from all of it, and go see the REST of Oahu. The windward side of the island, and going up the coast to the North Shore, to the less populated areas of the island are fantastic getaways, just a few miles from the hustle and bustle of the city.  You'll find amazing beaches, most of which are deserted, and plenty of freedom to relax and enjoy your time on the island.  It's a very different experience than anything in Honolulu and Waikiki. Separate, but both valuable things to experience.
> 
> Understand that each Hawaiian island has a unique feeling and flavor all its own.  You can't see everything in one trip, so you'll have to make decisions on how you'll spend your time. Too many people come to Hawaii and never get out of the beach chair.  They get waited on hand and foot, and they never see the core of what makes Hawaii truly a special place to visit.
> 
> As you're leaving, plan to come back and see the other islands.  They each will draw you in, and show you even more of why Hawaii is, to me, heaven on Earth.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.  It's awesome.
> 
> Dave



Dave wrote this before I could.  I agree with everything he wrote. And, yes, we're in the minority here of liking Oahu.


----------



## HatTrick

linsj said:


> Dave wrote this before I could.  I agree with everything he wrote. And, yes, we're in the minority here of liking Oahu.



+1 on that


----------



## artringwald

Although Kauai is our favorite island, we love Oahu too (as well as Maui and the Big Island). Waikiki is vibrant, with a plethora of shops and restaurants all within walking distance. You can enjoy a mai tai while watching the sunset at the Royal Hawaiian or the Moana Surfrider, two truly classic hotels. You can also enjoy the sunset at the House Without a Key restaurant while listening to relaxing slack key guitar music and watching traditional hula gracefully performed by a former Miss Hawaii. You can catch a sunset sail on a catamaran parked on the beach in front of your hotel. You can take an outrigger canoe ride and find out what it's like to catch a wave, without getting wet. 

If you rent a car for the day, you can enjoy the natural beauty of the rest of the island: Diamond Head, Hanauma Bay, Nuuanu Pali cliffs, Halona Blow Hole, Makapu'u Point light house, Chinaman's Hat, Laie Point rock bridge, and, of course, the spectacular waves of the North Shore. There are so many other reasons to go to Oahu. Don't be intimidated by the crowds or traffic, it's still worth it.


----------



## blakebr

Loud Aloha shirts are for tourists.
Subdued Aloha shirts are for locals.
Learn to say Mahalo instead of thank you.
If you enjoy Miami, FL you will enjoy Waikiki/Honolulu, HI.
It's the mainland not the states.
Get a rental car and get lost, several times.  Take a wrong turn.
Eat at a hole-in-the-wall.
Everyone we talked to in Oahu liked Hawaii Five O.
Hawaiian's vacation in Las Vegas.  Who would have thought?

Enjoy!


----------



## LisaRex

#1) You can fly into one island and home from another.  We only stayed on Oahu for two nights and spent the rest of the trip on Maui.  I had no idea, you could fly into HNL and fly home from OGG on the same RT flight.  Wasted $200 PLUS all the extra time because I thought you had to book in/out of the same island. 

#2) If Oahu is in your plans (and I think you should spend at least a few nights there to see the WWII sites), then go there first, if at all possible.  I've done it both ways, and definitely prefer Oahu first. Start with the "Wow!" and end with the "Ahhhh."

#3) Being homeless stinks.  With most flights leaving at night, if you check-out on that day, you're homeless the rest of the day.  From now on, I'm flying home the night before check-out, not the morning of check-out.  Then I can enjoy that last day, head home, shower, change, and leave for the airport.  

#4) If you've packed more than a medium sized suitcase, you've packed too much. Seriously.  But definitely bring a wind breaker and some longs, as it can get chilly in the wind. 

#5) Convertibles are better in theory than they are in reality.


----------



## artringwald

LisaRex said:


> #1) You can fly into one island and home from another.  We only stayed on Oahu for two nights and spent the rest of the trip on Maui.  I had no idea, you could fly into HNL and fly home from OGG on the same RT flight.  Wasted $200 PLUS all the extra time because I thought you had to book in/out of the same island.
> 
> #2) If Oahu is in your plans (and I think you should spend at least a few nights there to see the WWII sites), then go there first, if at all possible.  I've done it both ways, and definitely prefer Oahu first. Start with the "Wow!" and end with the "Ahhhh."
> 
> #3) Being homeless stinks.  With most flights leaving at night, if you check-out on that day, you're homeless the rest of the day.  From now on, I'm flying home the night before check-out, not the morning of check-out.  Then I can enjoy that last day, head home, shower, change, and leave for the airport.
> 
> #4) If you've packed more than a medium sized suitcase, you've packed too much. Seriously.  But definitely bring a wind breaker and some longs, as it can get chilly in the wind.
> 
> #5) Convertibles are better in theory than they are in reality.



It took us awhile, but we also came to the same 5 "discoveries". Regarding #3, we now spend a night on the west coast on the way over and on the way back at an airport hotel. By doing so, we're able to arrive in Hawaii in the afternoon, just in time for checkin, and leave Hawaii in the early afternoon so we're never homeless. It helps break up the long flights and the airport hotels on the west coast are much less/night than just about anything in Hawaii.


----------



## MuranoJo

LisaRex said:


> #1) You can fly into one island and home from another.  We only stayed on Oahu for two nights and spent the rest of the trip on Maui.  I had no idea, you could fly into HNL and fly home from OGG on the same RT flight.  Wasted $200 PLUS all the extra time because I thought you had to book in/out of the same island.
> 
> #2) If Oahu is in your plans (and I think you should spend at least a few nights there to see the WWII sites), then go there first, if at all possible.  I've done it both ways, and definitely prefer Oahu first. Start with the "Wow!" and end with the "Ahhhh."
> 
> #3) Being homeless stinks.  With most flights leaving at night, if you check-out on that day, you're homeless the rest of the day.  From now on, I'm flying home the night before check-out, not the morning of check-out.  Then I can enjoy that last day, head home, shower, change, and leave for the airport.
> 
> #4) If you've packed more than a medium sized suitcase, you've packed too much. Seriously.  But definitely bring a wind breaker and some longs, as it can get chilly in the wind.
> 
> #5) Convertibles are better in theory than they are in reality.



In particular, I agree with #3:  Last time we were on HI, we flew out a day early, just to have the unit for the full day, plus we were able to use fewer FF miles by leaving before the weekend.  It was really nice to be able to enjoy that last day and refresh before heading to the airport.  Probably is an easier decision for those spending 2 weeks or more on the islands.  

OTOH, those just in for one week might want to cling on to those last few hours, even if 'homeless.'   I recall one trip to Kauai where we had to spend the day homeless before the redeye, and I used the time to take an open-door helicopter ride.  What a great send-off!


----------



## jestme

linsj said:


> Dave wrote this before I could.  I agree with everything he wrote. And, yes, we're in the minority here of liking Oahu.



I am also in that Oahu minority, for a different reason. Like the OP, I live in "cottage country". It is a quiet, relaxed, and laid back atmosphere here, and I love it. Having said that, when I go on vacation, I want some excitement, a large variety of restaurants, bars, and things to do. I don't want a quiet, remote place to chill. If I wanted that, I'd stay home. My wife, on the other hand wants to get away from any cooking, she wants beaches, sightseeing and shopping. (Lots and lots of shopping... ) 
We are trying Maui for a week in January for the first time since our honeymoon in 1978. I messed up a non-cancellable flight reservation  to HNL and Maui was my only other option. We are going there first, then off to our "regular" vacation on Oahu. It's not the way others here suggest a multi-island visit.


----------



## alwysonvac

Another Oahu fan.

We live in a suburban setting leaning towards rural in New Jersey (the Garden State). We have lots of open fields, woodland, farms and farmers markets. We have lots of horse farms in the area. LOL, I'm 15 minutes away from a Buffalo farm.

We fell in love with all of the major US city comforts Honolulu/Waikiki offers (various dining options and cuisine, shopping, entertainment, sidewalks, and public transportation) that you don't get with a tropical beach vacation in the Caribbean.

If I want to get away from it all I can take a shorter flight from NYC to anyone of the smaller Caribbean islands like Great Exuma.

*What's One Thing You Wish You Had Known... *
(1) All of the action is in Waikiki so it's best to stay in Waikiki if you're planning to spend most of your time there.
(2) It's not like the Caribbean

I really didn't do any research beforehand. Our first trip to Hawaii was an extended family cruise (4 couple). LOL, it wasn't even on my bucket list. I was just following the crowd for our family vacation. I wasn't expecting it to be so much different than the Caribbean islands and surprised how major city like Waikiki was. Yes, we were also surprised by the rush hour traffic and high parking rates. 

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## dougp26364

LisaRex said:


> #1) You can fly into one island and home from another.  We only stayed on Oahu for two nights and spent the rest of the trip on Maui.  I had no idea, you could fly into HNL and fly home from OGG on the same RT flight.  Wasted $200 PLUS all the extra time because I thought you had to book in/out of the same island.
> 
> #2) If Oahu is in your plans (and I think you should spend at least a few nights there to see the WWII sites), then go there first, if at all possible.  I've done it both ways, and definitely prefer Oahu first. Start with the "Wow!" and end with the "Ahhhh."
> 
> #3) Being homeless stinks.  With most flights leaving at night, if you check-out on that day, you're homeless the rest of the day.  From now on, I'm flying home the night before check-out, not the morning of check-out.  Then I can enjoy that last day, head home, shower, change, and leave for the airport.
> 
> #4) If you've packed more than a medium sized suitcase, you've packed too much. Seriously.  But definitely bring a wind breaker and some longs, as it can get chilly in the wind.
> 
> #5) Convertibles are better in theory than they are in reality.



As to #3 that's why we like systems set up on points based reservations where we can book as many nights as we want. Right now our vacations need to be 7 night vacations. Last trip we booked 8 nights and for our next trip we've booked 8 nights. Sure it's an added expense but going to Hawaii isn't inexpensive for us anyway. I already hate the hassle of travel days so why spend the last day either "homeless" or as airport tourist until our flight leaves.

Our first trip we loaded the car up, hit a few shops and ate a decent meal before heading to the airport. The next trip we utilized the resort lounge (Hilton Hawaiian Village). The third trip I just booked 8 nights instead of 7 and spent the afternoon relaxing at the resort. For us that's the only way to go and how I plan on reserving our Hawaiian trips from here on out. 

It's anywere from just under 11 hours to close to 16 hours of travel depending on stops and layovers. I want to relax before starting that long travel day.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Additional Helpful Tips*

Forgot to mention....
Since our first trip, we've been back to Hawaii several times and have brought family and friends along. 
Here's what I recently sent to family & friends for our trip last month. I think you might find it helpful.

_NOTE: We try to stay at least two weeks due the high airfare and long flight from the East Coast._


*Hawaii Ground Transportation*

You have several options getting to/from the airport 
Taxicab (approx $30 to $40 one way) - http://hawaii.gov/hnl/ground-transportation/taxicabs
Shuttle Bus (approx $15 per person one way) - http://hawaii.gov/hnl/ground-transportation/speedishuttle
Rental Car - For Car Rentals, I use http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com  they normally offer the lowest daily and weekly rates.  

NOTE: Parking in Waikiki is expensive (just like any other major city. The Hilton Hawaiian Village charges $27 daily to the room for self parking at their onsite parking garage  

In Hawaii, try to avoid driving during prime weekday rush hour to avoid the bumper to bumper traffic due to the morning and evening commuters.

When we visit Hawaii, we always get gas at Costco. They generally offer the cheapest gas. The Iwilei (Honolulu) Costco is located just off of the Nimitz Highway between downtown Honolulu and Honolulu International Airport. I believe you need to be a Costco member.

Keep in mind that Honolulu is a major city. So you’ll have
- Sidewalks to walk to everything 
- Public transportation options (taxicab or bus. The public bus runs to all of the major sights)
- Various nearby entertainment options (museums/exhibits, shows/theatres, parades/public events, concerts/live shows, etc)
- Various nearby dining options offering every cuisine imaginable in almost every price range
- Various malls, stores and supermarkets nearby (with familiar popular brands, etc)

However since you only have a week, you might want to rent a car to get to sights beyond Honolulu. It will be quicker by car than by bus.

Waikiki Map - http://www.oahughosttours.com/waikiki_map.htm
DaBus - http://www.thebus.org/
Waikiki Bus Guide - http://www.thebus.org/pop/Visitor_WaikikiGuide.pdf
Bus Routes & Timetables - http://www.thebus.org/Route/Routes.asp
Bus Fares - http://www.thebus.org/Fare/FarePasses.asp  ($2.50 one way)

*IMPORTANT TIPS*

*1. "Never turn your back on the ocean" *

Most people are cautious when they are swimming or in the water, but a lot of people forget to be just as watchful when they are dry. If you are close to the water at all, keep your eyes on it. People have been swept out to sea or drowned while standing on the lava rocks or jetties assuming that they were safe just because they were dry, but if you are near the water keep your guard up
http://apacificview.blogspot.com/2009/03/never-turn-your-back-on-ocean.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=xwwGtU_MlYY
http://www.kauaiexplorer.com/guides/beach/beach_safety.php

*2.  Never leave food outside unattended*. 
LOL, I warned my stepmother about the birds. She didn't see any birds in sight so she decided to quickly dash into the room to refill her coffee leaving her muffin outside on the lanai unattended. When she got back a little sparrow was already on her plate eating her muffin.

*3. Need spray for mosquitoes in dense forest areas. *
If you're the type that normally gets bitten (like me), I advise that you spray yourself down before entering the various gardens.

*4. Never leave valuables in the car*. 
Keep windows and sunroofs closed and doors locked. Never leave anything in plain view (on the seats or the floor) even an empty shopping bag -- could be seen as a carrier of valuables. Sadly we've seen broken glass on the ground from smashed windows.  Experienced thieves often stake out parking lots to watch for people putting items in their trunk. Get into the habit of putting valuables in the trunk right when you return to the vehicle, rather than after you park at the next place. Thieves sometimes linger in busy parking lots looking for valuables being moved out of sight. Don't forget such telltale evidence as power plugs, adapters, navigation system windshield suction-cup mounts and even put the cigarette lighter back in place. Thieves know what they're looking for, so hide the electronic accessories, too.

*5. Pay attention to Tsunami warning* - Pacific Tsunami Warning Center - http://ptwc.weather.gov/

A Tsunami Watch means that an earthquake in the Pacific Basin may have produced dangerous waves that could affect Oahu. If waves are confirmed, 
· A Tsunami Warning will be issued.
· Civil Defense sirens will be sounded island-wide.
· Be prepared to evacuate:
o        Beaches and low lying coastal areas.
o        Vertically - To the third floor or above in a multiple story building of heavy concrete or steel construction that has at least six stories.
o        Horizontally - By moving outside the zones and remaining in place or going to a nearby shelter.

NOTE: We experienced a tsunami warning while we were on vacation in 2010 triggered by a massive 8.8-magnitude earthquake in Chile. We were woken up in the early morning hours by the Tsunami sirens even though the first wave wasn’t expected until 11am. At the time, we were staying at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in the oceanfront Lagoon Tower on the 24th floor. They basically kept everyone off the streets and beaches in Waikiki. We just went out and stocked up on essentials (bottle water, canned foods, flashlight, candles, matches, etc) and sat out on our oceanfront lanai watching the private yachts leave the nearby marina and the police patrolling the area. Since we were on high floor, I wasn’t concerned but my youngest sister who was visiting Hawaii for the 1st time was very scared due to the constant sirens and extensive news coverage. Sadly she has vowed never to return to Hawaii even thought she enjoyed everything else. I thought everything was very well organized and controlled. It was strange walking around trying to find an open store for supplies (even the ABC stores on every corner were closed).

Since we were on the 24th floor I didn’t leave Waikiki. There's about 8-10 feet to a story so we're 190 feet high. They were moving guests from the lower floors. I also didn’t want to be stuck in traffic or run out of gas trying to get to higher ground. And I didn’t want to get stranded for days without food or shelter because I can't get back to the resort or leave to go home due to possible flooding, power outages, road closures or whatever. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/us/28warning.html?_r=0
http://www.cbsnews.com/2100-201_162-6249805.html


*YOUR STAY*

REMINDER: All of the beaches in Hawaii are public (not private).
Don't forget to pack flip flops and/or water shoes. I like flip flops instead of slippers for walking around our two bedroom unit.

All four major islands (Oahu, Maui, Kauai and the Big Island) have major supermarket chains (Safeway, Foodland, Times, Whole Foods) and stores like Costo, Sams Club, Walmart, Kmart and Target. Also you’ll find tons of convenient stores called ABC Stores almost at every corner. There’s even one within the Hilton Hawaiian Village.

The closest Grocery Store within walking distance of the Hilton Hawaiian Village is the Food Pantry on 438 Hobron Lane - http://www.yelp.com/biz/food-pantry-ltd-honolulu-3 

If you have a car, there's a nice Safeway supermarket at 888 Kapahulu Avenue (NOTE: additional parking is available on the top of the supermarket just take the ramp; Definitely sign up for their shoppers card for discounts) - http://local.safeway.com/hi/honolulu-2747.html

NOTE: A newer Safeway at 1234 S. Beretania St.that I’ve never been to and is a little closer - http://local.safeway.com/hi/honolulu-2944.html

There are plenty of options offsite. All of the major restaurant chains are here – McDonalds, Subway, Denny’s, Cheesecake Factory, Red Lobster, Outback Steakhouse, Hard Rock Cafe, Senor Frog’s, Margaritaville, Bubba Gumps, Macaroni Grill, P.F. Chang’s,etc

We like trying different foods, so I generally use the restaurant reviews on Tripadvisor.com & yelp.com.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g29222-Oahu_Hawaii-Vacations.html
http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=&find_loc=oahu&ns=1&ls=b9c214b29ad2ef8b#cflt=restaurants

Happy Hour  Food & Drinks 
- http://www.waikikimenus.com/happy.php
- http://www.livindaisland.com/DA_HAPPY_HOUR.html
- http://www.dailyhappyhour.com/hawaii/honolulu/


----------



## easyrider

Number 1 for sure !!!! Learned the hard way more than once. Even laying on a short beach can be something you might never forget.



> 1. "Never turn your back on the ocean"




Bill


----------



## Sandy

I TOTALLY agree.  Waikiki is a must for first time visitors, but we found that we loved it for what it is.  We have been to Kauai and the Big Island also, and they are unique in their own way. But whenever we go back, we will spend time in Waikiki first (or last) because of the dynamic things to do!!



BMWguynw said:


> I disagree about avoiding Honolulu and Waikiki.  Both are DYNAMIC places to visit, and will provide a great experience - for what they are. Don't expect them to offer some sleepy little grass shack on the beach , because they are very far from that.  The history of Honolulu as an international seaport city is worth exploring. Waikiki is where modern surfing was born, and offers a tremendous opportunity to understand why it became so popular.  Pearl Harbor offers a sobering and eye-opening exploration into World War II, and how the USA was dragged into the war.  Spending time at the Bishop Museum will educate you directly into the history of how the Hawaiian Islands became populated, and where that culture comes from.  Then go see Iolani Palace, and learn firsthand how the US government stole the Hawaiian Islands from their rightful owners.  It's a sick and embarrassing period of history, and shows the length business owners will go to in order to achieve their greedy ends.  (If your husband is a Canadian First Nation member, then he will directly identify with everything waiting to be learned.)  All of it will give you a rich and deep understanding of what makes the Hawaiian culture, the islands, and most importantly, the Hawaiian people, their marvelous character and amazing history.  It's worth it.
> 
> But after having done that, get away from all of it, and go see the REST of Oahu. The windward side of the island, and going up the coast to the North Shore, to the less populated areas of the island are fantastic getaways, just a few miles from the hustle and bustle of the city.  You'll find amazing beaches, most of which are deserted, and plenty of freedom to relax and enjoy your time on the island.  It's a very different experience than anything in Honolulu and Waikiki. Separate, but both valuable things to experience.
> 
> Understand that each Hawaiian island has a unique feeling and flavor all its own.  You can't see everything in one trip, so you'll have to make decisions on how you'll spend your time. Too many people come to Hawaii and never get out of the beach chair.  They get waited on hand and foot, and they never see the core of what makes Hawaii truly a special place to visit.
> 
> As you're leaving, plan to come back and see the other islands.  They each will draw you in, and show you even more of why Hawaii is, to me, heaven on Earth.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.  It's awesome.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Czahara1

*Newbie to the islands*



Cdn Gal said:


> What is one thing that you wish you had known before you went to Hawaii?  Please share your expertise with a newbie to the islands!



Invest in a guide book before you go.  The Hawaii Revealed series is popular, and can be downloaded on to an Ipad or other tablets.  It will help pass the time on the flight over, and will help you plan the activities you find interesting.

Make flexible day plans depending on weather.  Pick activities for both sunny and rainy weather.  You will likely experience both.


----------



## linsj

Realize that going to Hawaii is addictive. I had no idea I'd be going back every year, much less 2-3x some years!


----------



## Former Cruiser

As DeniseM said, "DON'T UNDERESTIMATE THE SUN!!"  My husband is dark complected, dark hair, and never(?) burns.  We did a lot of snorkeling while we were there.  He burned his scalp so badly 2 years later he developed Stage IIC Melanoma.  He's doing well so far, but we are oh so more careful now.


----------



## dougp26364

linsj said:


> Realize that going to Hawaii is addictive. I had no idea I'd be going back every year, much less 2-3x some years!



Agreed. We thought we'd probably go once, then start going back to Europe (approx same flight time and cost) or cruise. Instead we have our fifth trip booked for next year and haven't cruised since.


----------



## memereDoris

Having vacationed mostly in the Caribbean and Florida prior to our first Hawaii visit, I was very disappointed that walking barefoot on the beach was not an option in most areas we went.  Definitely bring water shoes.

The only major disappointment on 3 islands (Maui, Kauai, Big Island) was the plantation train in Maui.  Don't waste your money.

The prices for most things in Hawaii were a little cheaper than what we are accustomed to in northern Alberta and a lot cheaper than B.C. (bring cash).

We have to return for our youngest daughter's wedding next year.


----------



## artringwald

memereDoris said:


> Having vacationed mostly in the Caribbean and Florida prior to our first Hawaii visit, I was very disappointed that walking barefoot on the beach was not an option in most areas we went.  Definitely bring water shoes.
> 
> The only major disappointment on 3 islands (Maui, Kauai, Big Island) was the plantation train in Maui.  Don't waste your money.
> 
> The prices for most things in Hawaii were a little cheaper than what we are accustomed to in northern Alberta and a lot cheaper than B.C. (bring cash).
> 
> We have to return for our youngest daughter's wedding next year.



Nobody is wasting their money on the Sugar Cane Train anymore. Their last run was 8/1/2014. http://www.sugarcanetrain.com/


----------



## Luanne

artringwald said:


> Nobody is wasting their money on the Sugar Cane Train anymore. Their last run was 8/1/2014. http://www.sugarcanetrain.com/



I think he was talking about the train at the Maui Plantation, not the Sugar Cane train.


----------



## artringwald

Luanne said:


> I think he was talking about the train at the Maui Plantation, not the Sugar Cane train.



The Tropical Tram Tour?

http://www.mauitropicalplantation.com/tropical-tram-tour/

I didn't even know that was there.


----------



## taffy19

artringwald said:


> The Tropical Tram Tour?
> 
> http://www.mauitropicalplantation.com/tropical-tram-tour/
> 
> I didn't even know that was there.


Our family and friends from Europe enjoyed this tour because it was the first time that they saw all the tropical fruits together all in one go and the flowers are beautiful too.  We even took our friends from the USA and they enjoyed it too.


----------



## memereDoris

Luanne said:


> I think he was talking about the train at the Maui Plantation, not the Sugar Cane train.



I actually meant the Sugar Cane train.  I'm not surprised that it is shut down.  The train at the Maui Plantation sounds like something we should try with the grandkids.


----------



## n777lt

If you plan to hike, bring your hiking boots despite the added weight - your feet will thank you! And if you are going to the top of Haleakala, be prepared for temps 30 degrees less than beach-side - it can be chilly up there.
Silly thing - if you like to cook for yourself, stop in at Costco for wonderful fresh local fish (at least in Kahalui). We buy a bunch and make our own ceviche and poke for the week. (And that's the place to gas up the rental car too)


----------



## cgeidl

*Wish I had known*

My first trip was in 1959 and little did I know how much land would appreciate at that time. Of course with only a few dollars of disposable income I probably could afford only a few square feet.I have been to Oahu about 25 times or so over the years and have 4 weeks timeshare there and also am a fan of Oahu. I have found every Island even Kauai has a traffic rush problem.We usually spend two or three weeks on Oahu and one or two on the other islands. Next year so far it is two Oahu and one Big Island. Guess I like the big Island second and it is a tossup between Kauai and Maui.
I am retired Navy and Oahu offers affordable golfing and groceries are much less at the commissary so this is a major reason we like it plus I think there is the most to do and the best restaurant choices. We walk Waikiki every night almost as sunset is going down and hear from 5 to 15 different live music groups. Just writing this makes me think maybe we will make a second trip soon.


----------



## GaryDouglas

HatTrick said:


> ... ($) for a lei ...



I thought that was against the law....


----------



## DaveNV

GaryDouglas said:


> I thought that was against the law....



I think that is a different variety. 


Dave


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

*Food*

We always stop at Costco in Maui, Kauai and the Big Island  straight from the airport before we head to our condo. Also local farmer's markets have great deals. Costco has great souvenirs and road shows for gifts


----------



## jehb2

Pay attention to or always check for jellyfish warnings.

Don't swim in gorgeous looking waterfalls.  I had green gooey stuff oozing out of my eye immediately afterwards.  Didn't see the warning sign.  It lasted for about 3-4 days. 

Bring only 1/4 of the cloths you intend to bring

Shop at Don Quixote & Costco for groceries.  16 sticks of butter from Costco is cheaper than 4 sticks of butter from the grocery store in the mall. 

Don't rent snorkeling gear.  Buy it from Costco  



LisaRex said:


> #3) Being homeless stinks.  With most flights leaving at night, if you check-out on that day, you're homeless the rest of the day.  From now on, I'm flying home the night before check-out, not the morning of check-out.  Then I can enjoy that last day, head home, shower, change, and leave for the airport.



Took me years to learn this one.


----------



## easyrider

Spam musubi at the mini mart is pretty good. Don't be afraid of the local cuisine.  

Bill


----------



## Dollie

*Instead of losing a day in paradise...*



> Being homeless stinks. With most flights leaving at night, if you check-out on that day, you're homeless the rest of the day. From now on, I'm flying home the night before check-out, not the morning of check-out. Then I can enjoy that last day, head home, shower, change, and leave for the airport..



Our timeshare has lockers in the bathrooms by the pool which you can use for the day.  This area includes showers and towels.  Instead of losing a day in paradise, we checkout and get lockers.  They will hold our luggage or we just leave it in the car.  Spend the day at the pool, walking the beaches, or whatever.  Shower in the late afternoon then on to a nice restaurant for dinner before heading to the airport for a night flight.  Nice relaxing day before the long flight home.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

jehb2 said:


> Shop at Don Quixote & Costco for groceries.  16 sticks of butter from Costco is cheaper than 4 sticks of butter from the grocery store in the mall.
> 
> .



So true. You can donate unused items to the Maui Food Bank, or find other TUGers that are checking in. If nothing else, I believe the housekeeping staff can take any food left behind for their own use. 

How much is the snorkel gear at Costco? We are really loaded down with gear this year, and may want to consider this. If it is the same price as a rental, might as well and pass it on before we leave. We are also going for almost 3 weeks, so it might be cost effective.


----------



## jehb2

Dollie said:


> Our timeshare has lockers in the bathrooms by the pool which you can use for the day.  This area includes showers and towels.  Instead of losing a day in paradise, we checkout and get lockers.  They will hold our luggage or we just leave it in the car.  Spend the day at the pool, walking the beaches, or whatever.  Shower in the late afternoon then on to a nice restaurant for dinner before heading to the airport for a night flight.  Nice relaxing day before the long flight home.



Yes, our Hilton timeshares in Hawaii all have a dedicated units where you can take a shower before catching your flight and of course they hold your bags.  We did this for years and loved it.  But once we had kids, filling our day from 10am-9pm without a unit no longer worked for us.  By chance one year we checked out the night before and discovered that worked so much better for us.


----------



## jehb2

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> So true. You can donate unused items to the Maui Food Bank, or find other TUGers that are checking in. If nothing else, I believe the housekeeping staff can take any food left behind for their own use.



The Bay Club now has a dedicated area near the lobby where you can bring all unopened food and they'll donated to the local food band



ThreeLittleBirds said:


> So How much is the snorkel gear at Costco? We are really loaded down with gear this year, and may want to consider this. If it is the same price as a rental, might as well and pass it on before we leave. We are also going for almost 3 weeks, so it might be cost effective.



I'm sorry I can't remember the exact price but I think it's something like $24.99


----------



## dash

If you have a flight that connects in HNL, good luck, the directions, assistance and signage are poor at best.  We were shocked to see what dismal condition
the airport was in when we arrived and departed.  It felt like a third world country.


----------



## KauaiMark

Ditto under estimating the sun. 

We had an exchange student from Finland stay with us several years ago. She went to Hawaii with us and wanted a nice tan, used only SPF4 sunscreen dispite our telling her that sun exposure in Hawaii isn't the same as Helsinki.

Well...you know the result.


----------



## Blues

Yeah, same thing with my step son.  Ouch, was he red.  I could only suggest, not force him.  But I *could* insist that his daughter, my granddaughter, lather up (over strenuous objections).  A couple of days later, when she saw what her dad was going through, she was much more compliant in following directions 

-Bob


----------



## sun starved Gayle

I wish I would have know to only take natural fiber, breathable clothing, no synthetics. They were way too hot for me. I am not used to such humidity.


----------



## Lydlady

We didn't notice any humidity on Oahu or Maui but noticed it this past May when we were in Kauai for the first time.  I don't know if it's normally that humid there.


----------



## DeniseM

Lydlady said:


> We didn't notice any humidity on Oahu or Maui but noticed it this past May when we were in Kauai for the first time.  I don't know if it's normally that humid there.



It depends on the season, the weather, and your location - all the islands "can" be humid.  It also depends on what you are used to at home.


----------



## KauaiMark

*Trade Winds...*



Lydlady said:


> We didn't notice any humidity on Oahu or Maui but noticed it this past May when we were in Kauai for the first time.  I don't know if it's normally that humid there.



Trade Winds make the difference. We don't usually notice the humidity on Kauai but the one year the trade winds weren't blowing, it hit us like a ton of bricks when we exited the airport. Fortunately it picked up a few days later.


----------



## vacationtime1

Two things I have learned:

1.  One island per trip.  It is easy enough to split a ten day or two week vacation between two islands, but you lose most of a day in the process.  Between packing up, driving to the airport, turning in the rental car, going through security, waiting for the plan to leave (assuming it leaves on time), the flight itself, getting the new rental car, going to the next grocery store, and finally driving to the next timeshare or hotel, consumes most of the daylight hours of a day.

2.  Bring your mask and snorkel; rent flippers.  That way you can still go to Hawaii with carry-on baggage but have the benefit of your own higher quality equipment.  Renting flippers for a week costs exactly $8 at Snorkel Bob's.


----------



## SMHarman

FLIPPER IS A DOLPHIN. 

Rent Fins. Not Flipper.


----------



## sdbrier

8 days isn't enough. 10 days isn't enough. I'll never go for less than 2 weeks anymore. Other than that, have fun!

Oh, and have Tropical Dreams ice cream!


----------



## Alaskaliz

Avoid bright flowered beach towels due to bees.  Last trip came out of the ocean after snorkeling and started to dry off and got a bee sting on my eye lid.  Not a fun day. In recent trips I am packing my oldest beach towels and will just donate them at the timeshare at the end of our trip.

Pack Keens/water shoes that fit well and are comfortable. Avoid thin flip flops- some of those occasional big nasty thorns and other unseen hazards, sharp lava rocks, coral, are in and out of the water and on the trails to many beaches in Hawaii.

Have a secure waterproof place to attach your keys/id to yourself if everyone is planing to go in the water.  I found that a neoprene camera bag worked well to ziploc keys, ID ,CC in.  I also have lanyard pouch for my Iphone if I am bringing it. 

Buying boogie boards at Costco if you are going more than a week and plan to use them will be worth it Check for loaner first. Don't buy cheap on at the convenience store.

Favs- Love Lampert's Ice cream-Kauai and Maui,  Hula Dog in Oahu, Maui-Da Kitchen-Kalua Plate lunch (luau food, ono$), Geste Shrimp Truck, Ualani's shave ice,  Purple Taro bread rolls-from Big Island factory in loaves, can buy at Kahalui Costco


----------



## VacationForever

DeniseM said:


> Hawaii is not a lot more than California, but people from the mid-west often suffer sticker shock in Hawaii.


I was always puzzled when people said Hawaii is expensive and it costs the same back home.  Guess that explains where that perception about Hawaii being expensive came from.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Funny, this is an old thread.  I don't think I had much to add to the thread before this, but now I do know a lot more about getting to Hawaii than I did before.  It definitely falls under the category of "wish I had known," for us.  

The Ultimate Rewards through Chase have been our way of getting flights for our hundreds of thousands of points each year.  I wish I would have known about miles and points years ago.  It would have saved a lot of money over the years, and I would have been able to help the kids with their flights, too.  Nonetheless, it's been great over the last few years.  The Alaska Airlines' companion ticket was good for a long time.  I was disappointed when they stopped allowing us to book 1st with that CP, but we found other ways, since we got spoiled by the 1st class experience.


----------



## clifffaith

I wish we had discovered Hawaii years ago. We live in coastal southern California. We have ocean, we have sun, we have palm trees, saw no reason to go to Hawaii until we started timesharing and figured we'd give it a try.  OMG, the difference is night and day!  In fact we love Waikiki Beach because you can spend a week without a car.  Can't get anywhere in Los Angeles without a car.  We just love Maui -- the air is somehow different.  Took our first trip in June 2007. Our second trip was Jan 2008, third Nov 2008. We now go every year, usually in January, usually for two weeks.  And I kid you not when I say we have never been in or lounged around a swimming pool, and the last time we got our ankles wet in the ocean is probably over five years ago. Our water activities are strictly limited to dinner cruises and whale watching trips.


----------



## hjtug

DeniseM said:


> Don't assume everyone is "Hawaiian" just because they have the look.  Hawaii is extremely diverse, and there are many races integrated into the culture.  It's Ok to describe someone as "a local man, or a local guy" etc.  They may not be Hawaiian.



Denise,
I believe I understand your point but I wonder if "Hawaiian" is different than, for example, "Virginian, New Yorker, Californian, Alaskan", etc.  Is there no word, other than "local", for someone who has lived in Hawaii for a while but may not be of Polynesian descent?


----------



## Magic1962

MuranoJo said:


> In particular, I agree with #3:  Last time we were on HI, we flew out a day early, just to have the unit for the full day, plus we were able to use fewer FF miles by leaving before the weekend.  It was really nice to be able to enjoy that last day and refresh before heading to the airport.  Probably is an easier decision for those spending 2 weeks or more on the islands.
> 
> OTOH, those just in for one week might want to cling on to those last few hours, even if 'homeless.'   I recall one trip to Kauai where we had to spend the day homeless before the redeye, and I used the time to take an open-door helicopter ride.  What a great send-off!


*** when we flew in Nov. on a red eye out of Kauai we asked the people at the Sheerwater if we could leave our luggage at the timeshare.... and they let us take showers in one of the smaller rooms before we left for the airport..... no cost.... all you can do is ask.... Dave


----------



## DianeG

It is standard for resorts in Hawaii to hold your luggage for the day and to let you use the resort amenities. Most have a shower for you to use at the end of the day as well. Since so many flights leave in the evening, they're used to it and can accommodate your last day's needs. My TS tags & collects the luggage in the boardroom and has showers behind the reception area and in the pool area.


----------



## puppymommo

The word Hawaiian is just not the same as Californian, Virginian, etc. Hawaiian refers exclusively to persons of native Hawaiian descent. You can find blond haired blue eyed students at Kamehameha Schools a private school for native Hawaiians. They have to be able to prove their ancestry to get in. There are very few 100% Hawaiians. The term Hawaiian does not refer to people of Polynesian descent. For example, don't call a Samoan "Hawaiian". Bad form. I lived in Hawaii for 12 years, and the multicultural environment can be complex. Don't get too worried about it, though. "Locals" are very used to tourists not knowing the ethnic etiquette and most will not take offense. By the way, a Caucasian person born and raised in Hawaii is referred to as a "local haole". My daughter was born in Hawaii but raised on the Mainland, so she is just a plain old "haole".


----------



## rickandcindy23

Going to Maui is completely different from going to Kauai, because on Kauai, Kauai really holds onto the culture of their ancestors.  Oahu has the Polynesian Culture Center, and that is a great island for that because it would be easy for Oahu to lose their culture, as big as it is, and as diverse as it's become.  Maui is becoming populated with a lot of people who don't really care about the culture (same as Oahu).  Did I say "culture" enough?


----------



## Beefnot

I wish I had known that the Big Island is boring and that 12 days is about 8 or 9 days too many.


----------



## clifffaith

Beefnot said:


> I wish I had known that the Big Island is boring and that 12 days is about 8 or 9 days too many.



We are doing Kauai next year and five days there is about my limit, same for the Big Island. Oahu I can do 6 or 7 easy, Maui we've done 12 (were booked for 14 only to find out, whoops, can't get a flight home on Easter Sunday; we've managed to accidentally book a vacation on Easter three times when booking 13 months out) but I think I could do 18 days. I can do 3 weeks plus a day or so in Europe or when traveling by car, but anything longer I start to long for my own bed smothered in four cats.


----------



## Luanne

Beefnot said:


> I wish I had known that the Big Island is boring and that 12 days is about 8 or 9 days too many.


Glad you feel that way.  It will keep the tourist population down for those of us who love it.


----------



## DaveNV

Every island is different. And so are the visitors. 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

The Big Island is great, if you stay at the Hiltons in Waikoloa Village.  I love Kingsland and Kohala Suites and would love to go again sometime, especially if I could go with my grandkids to see the volcano.  They would love it.


----------



## Luanne

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Big Island is great, if you stay at the Hiltons in Waikoloa Village.  I love Kingsland and Kohala Suites and would love to go again sometime, especially if I could go with my grandkids to see the volcano.  They would love it.


I agree to a point.  We love both the Waikoloa resort area AND Kona...and Volcano Village.  A perfect visit on the Big Island is one week in Kona, one week in Waikola resort area (although Paniolo Greens in Waikoloa Village is also okay) and a few nights at the Kilauea Lodge in Volcano Village.


----------



## dsmrp

hjtug said:


> Denise,
> I believe I understand your point but I wonder if "Hawaiian" is different than, for example, "Virginian, New Yorker, Californian, Alaskan", etc.  Is there no word, other than "local", for someone who has lived in Hawaii for a while but may not be of Polynesian descent?



Old timers are "kama'ainas", and newbies are "malihinis" 



puppymommo said:


> The word Hawaiian is just not the same as Californian, Virginian, etc. Hawaiian refers exclusively to persons of native Hawaiian descent. You can find blond haired blue eyed students at Kamehameha Schools a private school for native Hawaiians. They have to be able to prove their ancestry to get in. There are very few 100% Hawaiians. The term Hawaiian does not refer to people of Polynesian descent. For example, don't call a Samoan "Hawaiian". Bad form. I lived in Hawaii for 12 years, and the multicultural environment can be complex. Don't get too worried about it, though. "Locals" are very used to tourists not knowing the ethnic etiquette and most will not take offense. By the way, a Caucasian person born and raised in Hawaii is referred to as a "local haole". My daughter was born in Hawaii but raised on the Mainland, so she is just a plain old "haole".



+1


----------



## sun starved Gayle

Just learned this the hard way after our 5th trip to Kauai last January. Bring something warmish to wear if it rains or is windy ! It was rainy and very windy (we actually lost power at the resort for a while) several days we were there, and I was cold. I was wearing my long sleeved rash guard water shirt to keep warm.


----------



## Beefnot

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Big Island is great, if you stay at the Hiltons in Waikoloa Village.  I love Kingsland and Kohala Suites and would love to go again sometime, especially if I could go with my grandkids to see the volcano.  They would love it.



The is where we stayed, Kingsland, and my parents stayed at Kohala Suities.  The resort was quite stellar and all of the Hilton pools, including the Hilton Waikoloa Village, were great.  Hilton Waikoloa's protected snorkeling and dolphin program were great too.  Kingsland or Kohala Suites is highly recommended for those seeking to stay more than 3 days on the Big Island.


----------



## Luanne

Beefnot said:


> Kingsland or Kohala Suites is highly recommended for those seeking to stay more than 3 days on the Big Island.


Again, your opinion.


----------



## hjtug

puppymommo said:


> The word Hawaiian is just not the same as Californian, Virginian, etc. Hawaiian refers exclusively to persons of native Hawaiian descent. You can find blond haired blue eyed students at Kamehameha Schools a private school for native Hawaiians. They have to be able to prove their ancestry to get in. There are very few 100% Hawaiians. The term Hawaiian does not refer to people of Polynesian descent. For example, don't call a Samoan "Hawaiian". Bad form. I lived in Hawaii for 12 years, and the multicultural environment can be complex. Don't get too worried about it, though. "Locals" are very used to tourists not knowing the ethnic etiquette and most will not take offense. By the way, a Caucasian person born and raised in Hawaii is referred to as a "local haole". My daughter was born in Hawaii but raised on the Mainland, so she is just a plain old "haole".



Interesting.  Many dictionaries seem to disagree and define a Hawaiian as a native or resident.

For example Merriam-Webster: a native or resident of Hawaii; _especially_ :  one of Polynesian ancestry


----------



## DeniseM

> Interesting. Many dictionaries seem to disagree and define a Hawaiian as a native or resident.



This thread is about _local _custom and tradition, and what is appropriate for a visitor to use.


----------



## Beefnot

Luanne said:


> Again, your opinion.



You mean that is not a fact?


----------



## Rjbeach2003

Beefnot said:


> The is where we stayed, Kingsland, and my parents stayed at Kohala Suities.  The resort was quite stellar and all of the Hilton pools, including the Hilton Waikoloa Village, were great.  Hilton Waikoloa's protected snorkeling and dolphin program were great too.  Kingsland or Kohala Suites is highly recommended for those seeking to stay more than 3 days on the Big Island.


I love the Big Island,  last trip 21 nights, but if I had to stay at Hilton Waikolo'a I'd go to Maui, Kauai or North Shore Oahu.
But then I'm not a fan of Vegas either.


----------



## jehb2

Wish I had added this when the thread started.  

Just because someone is a local doesn't mean they snuck into the hotel pool. We have met a lot of families who live less then 30 minutes away who like to take mini vacations at Hilton Hawaiian Village.  I have heard and read comments from people who assume they have snuck into the pool.


----------



## dreamin

One thing not mentioned yet are the bugs that come with the tropical climate.  I saw a cane spider crawl into someone's truck cab while waiting in line to get gas at Costco on the Big Island.  The body was the size of a tuna can.  A local identified it as a cane spider.  There are cockroaches, which I despise and don't encounter in our northern climate.  Tips from locals.....when you pick up your rental car, turn on the air conditioner and if there are any in the vehicle they will disappear.  Seal all food items in your kitchen (containers or plastic bags).  Bag any food waste as you are preparing meals and put in the freezer until you can dispose of it.  Haven't seen a scorpion or centipede but I have been advised to check inside my shoes.  Can you tell that I hate bugs.....but love Hawaii!


----------



## Luanne

jehb2 said:


> Wish I had added this when the thread started.
> 
> Just because someone is a local doesn't mean they snuck into the hotel pool. We have met a lot of families who live less then 30 minutes away who like to take mini vacations at Hilton Hawaiian Village.  I have heard and read comments from people who assume they have snuck into the pool.


I'd heard that at the Hilton Waikoloa Village, and it may be the same at Hilton Hawaiian Village, they offer some kind of deal a couple of times a year.  You can pay a one day fee (I think it must be reduced from the normal daily fee) to use the facilities.  I think some of the locals take advantage of this as well.


----------



## SmithOp

jehb2 said:


> Wish I had added this when the thread started.
> 
> Just because someone is a local doesn't mean they snuck into the hotel pool. We have met a lot of families who live less then 30 minutes away who like to take mini vacations at Hilton Hawaiian Village.  I have heard and read comments from people who assume they have snuck into the pool.



Exactly.  Hilton rents to locals for cash rates, I've seen units occupied by local families and they tend to spend all day at the resort using the pools and BBQs.  I don't mind sharing since they share their beautiful island with visitors.

On topic: I wish I had known I was going to be so intoxicated with being there that I would make a developer purchase instead of doing more research and buying resale.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

Yes, there are lots of hotel/resorts that offer discounted rates for staycations

Here's a sample of the Kama‘aina deals.
https://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/rooms-offers/special-offers/hawaii-resident-deal/
http://www.marriotthawaii.com/kamaaina-deals/
http://www.hiltonhawaii.com/Kamaaina
http://www.north-america.starwoodoffers.com/kamaaina
https://www.outrigger.com/specials/outrigger-kamaaina-rates
http://www.aquaresorts.com/special-offers/kamaaina-rates/
https://www.castleresorts.com/special-offers/kamaaina/


----------



## alwysonvac

dreamin said:


> One thing not mentioned yet are the bugs that come with the tropical climate.  I saw a cane spider crawl into someone's truck cab while waiting in line to get gas at Costco on the Big Island.  The body was the size of a tuna can.  A local identified it as a cane spider.  There are cockroaches, which I despise and don't encounter in our northern climate.  Tips from locals.....when you pick up your rental car, turn on the air conditioner and if there are any in the vehicle they will disappear.  Seal all food items in your kitchen (containers or plastic bags).  Bag any food waste as you are preparing meals and put in the freezer until you can dispose of it.  Haven't seen a scorpion or centipede but I have been advised to check inside my shoes.  Can you tell that I hate bugs.....but love Hawaii!



Thank goodness I've never seen a spider that big. Lol, I don't like bugs too.
Earlier in this thread, I mentioned the mosquitoes in the dense forest areas. So it's best to spray yourself before visiting gardens if you tend to get bitten.

Just like Florida and the Bahamas, they have cockroaches that fly. We had a flying visitor once while we were staying in Waikoloa. We also had to deal with flying termites once while were staying in Waikiki. My youngest sister also got stung by a bee while walking on the main shopping drag Kalakaua Avenue in Waikiki (lol, who would of thought).

Knock on wood I haven't seen cockroaches in a car although I've read plenty of horror stories. 

We've run into ants in the Bahamas and Florida. So we've learned to keep food sealed and clean up immediately after we're done eating. At any destination, you just don't know what you're walking into until it's too late. And just like any other destination, it's best to check out the room for bed bugs too.

Bugs found in Hawaii
http://www.onlyinyourstate.com/hawaii/10-bugs-found-in-hi/
https://www.aimforawesome.com/bugs-in-hawaii-bad-news/


----------



## BocaBoy

This is really interesting, because we go to Hawaii almost every year, usually for 3-6 weeks, and we honestly almost never see a bug.  I don't know if it makes a difference, but we have never been there in June or July.  We usually go in December, January or February.


----------



## slip

BocaBoy said:


> This is really interesting, because we go to Hawaii almost every year, usually for 3-6 weeks, and we honestly almost never see a bug.  I don't know if it makes a difference, but we have never been there in June or July.  We usually go in December, January or February.



I'm the same as you as I have not been there in the summer. I also usually don't see bugs. One time a few years ago, we went to the Coco Palms tour and because it was so over grown the mosquitos we terrible but otherwise nothing.


----------



## alwysonvac

Over the years there have been various TUG threads regarding bugs. Simply do a keyword search in the Hawaii forum on either bugs, cockroaches and/or mosquito.

The Hawaii Revealed guidebooks also have a small section on bugs.

I've had 10+ trips to Hawaii over the last 15+ years. There have been times that I haven't seen any bugs and there have been times that I have. I'm assuming most places have some sort of regularly scheduled pest treatment which helps reduce the number of encounters. Luckily I've encountered very few bugs except for ones I've called out earlier.


----------



## taffy19

We had English guests with us two years on a row and when we checked in at our timeshare resort in Kona we saw cockroaches in the kitchen but they disappeared immediately.

We were so embarrassed that we sold the condo or may have even traded it in for something else.  This was years ago and Club Wyndham took it over so it may have changed now and there are no longer bugs there anymore, I hope.

The resort had lush, Japanese landscaping and they watered a lot plus it had a stream running through the premises close to the condos so it was a real damp area that may have caused the bugs.

I have never seen bugs anywhere else in HI so they must spray a lot because it is normal to have bugs in a semi tropical climate and mosquitos too.


----------



## Beefnot

When I was at Aulani on Oahu in Jan 2015, we had a minor encounter with a flitting/flying large roach at an outside dining area. On the Big Island last August, I rented a minivan from Alamo that we soon discovered had germane cockroaches. I took it back and inspected the remaining three minivans they had and all three had cockroaches. They fortunately got me into to a pest-free Buick Enclave.


----------



## DianeG

Cockroaches in rental cars on the Big Island is almost a given... the little brown buggers settle inside the panels. Most of the time, you don't notice them immediately when you initially pick up the car. Unless the car itself is a lemon, it's not worth the hassle to exchange one roach colony for another, IMO, especially when a quick visual "inspection" doesn't spot them.

A quick stop at the KTA, Long's, or most other store will get you those "small roach" poison traps that you place under the seats. The entire clan will die in a couple of days. Present your receipt when you return the car, and the cost of the roach poison will be reimbursed.


----------



## DianeG

BTW, those cane spiders are harmless.
Huge and scary, but harmless.

Scares the crap out of you though, when you find one sitting "around" a large avocado on your kitchen counter... LOL!


----------



## gnipgnop

*One week is never enough.*  There are so many things to see and do ~ no matter which island you are on ~.   First time we were there we only stayed for the one week and we never got to slow down and enjoy the resort, which was beautiful.  We were so busy trying to take it all in that by the time we had to leave we were exhausted.  Two week or more is the best.  "Happy Hawaii Days."


----------



## cgeidl

As my first visit was 1959 I wish I had known land was going to appreciate so fast and bought a couple vacant Waikiki blocks.


----------



## chunkygal

If you have a military ID, and there is a base or commissary nearby (ko olina), it is a great place to do grocery shopping and get gas.

Ever on Ko Olina,especially if Catholic, but okay if not, go to mass at St Rita's. Mostly in Hawaiian. Very welcoming, native dress.

Never walk down into the valley of the kings on the BI, cause you have to walk out. Took us 3hours even in our 30's, now I would have to just live there. Thought we were saving money.

Your life will never be the same.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin

Do try the local cuisine, specialty dishes, and locally sourced food.  Even if you don't care for fish, TRY the Poke.  If you don't care for sweets, TRY the Shave Ice anyway!  Taste some of the amazing fruits and vegetables found on the island, including lychee, pineapple, coconut, starfruit, guava, etc.  Enjoy a "plate lunch" at a local eatery....it's all part of the experience!


----------



## VegasBella

Recently went to Hawaii for the first time. We visited Maui for a week and then Oahu for a few days. There are just too many individual personal preference type things to make a list of things everyone should know before their first visit. Except for the advice to bring a pen or pencil to fill out the form on the airplane.

Count me in the camp of people who like Oahu. I will gladly re-visit.
I was actually pretty disappointed in Maui. I did not fully understand exactly how crowded it was. I expected crowds in Oahu so it didn't bother me. Crowds in Maui bothered me a lot.
Neither place gave me some wonderful Hawaiian aloha spirit. I just didn't 'fall in love' with Hawaii. I would go back but it's not at the top of my list, honestly.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin

You should consider trying a visit to Hawaii one more time, and go to the island of Kauai.  Like you, I was a little disillusioned by my visit to Oahu several years ago, because even though I expected the island to be busy, it was MUCH busier than I had imagined.  Not at all the case with Kauai.  It is so quiet, and peaceful and has not been built up in the way that Oahu has.  (I cannot speak on Maui bc I have never been there.)  To me, Kauai was what I had always imagined Hawaii to be.  My visit there fulfilled a life-long dream to go visit a quiet tropical island with little thatch roofs and local mom-and-pop shops.  Laid back, casual, and no one is trying to impress anyone.  It is a very loving and accepting environment, with such kind people.  Yes, of course Kauai also has shopping centers, some big retailers, fast food establishments, and some more contemporary development, but for the most part, it is the traditional, lovely aloha place that you haven't found elsewhere.


----------



## dagger1

DaveNW said:


> I disagree about avoiding Honolulu and Waikiki.  Both are DYNAMIC places to visit, and will provide a great experience - for what they are. Don't expect them to offer some sleepy little grass shack on the beach , because they are very far from that.  The history of Honolulu as an international seaport city is worth exploring. Waikiki is where modern surfing was born, and offers a tremendous opportunity to understand why it became so popular.  Pearl Harbor offers a sobering and eye-opening exploration into World War II, and how the USA was dragged into the war.  Spending time at the Bishop Museum will educate you directly into the history of how the Hawaiian Islands became populated, and where that culture comes from.  Then go see Iolani Palace, and learn firsthand how the US government stole the Hawaiian Islands from their rightful owners.  It's a sick and embarrassing period of history, and shows the length business owners will go to in order to achieve their greedy ends.  (If your husband is a Canadian First Nation member, then he will directly identify with everything waiting to be learned.)  All of it will give you a rich and deep understanding of what makes the Hawaiian culture, the islands, and most importantly, the Hawaiian people, their marvelous character and amazing history.  It's worth it.
> 
> But after having done that, get away from all of it, and go see the REST of Oahu. The windward side of the island, and going up the coast to the North Shore, to the less populated areas of the island are fantastic getaways, just a few miles from the hustle and bustle of the city.  You'll find amazing beaches, most of which are deserted, and plenty of freedom to relax and enjoy your time on the island.  It's a very different experience than anything in Honolulu and Waikiki. Separate, but both valuable things to experience.
> 
> Understand that each Hawaiian island has a unique feeling and flavor all its own.  You can't see everything in one trip, so you'll have to make decisions on how you'll spend your time. Too many people come to Hawaii and never get out of the beach chair.  They get waited on hand and foot, and they never see the core of what makes Hawaii truly a special place to visit.
> 
> As you're leaving, plan to come back and see the other islands.  They each will draw you in, and show you even more of why Hawaii is, to me, heaven on Earth.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.  It's awesome.
> 
> Dave


Totally agree, well said!


----------



## taffy19

DaveNW said:


> I disagree about avoiding Honolulu and Waikiki.  Both are DYNAMIC places to visit, and will provide a great experience - for what they are. Don't expect them to offer some sleepy little grass shack on the beach , because they are very far from that.  The history of Honolulu as an international seaport city is worth exploring. Waikiki is where modern surfing was born, and offers a tremendous opportunity to understand why it became so popular.  Pearl Harbor offers a sobering and eye-opening exploration into World War II, and how the USA was dragged into the war.  Spending time at the Bishop Museum will educate you directly into the history of how the Hawaiian Islands became populated, and where that culture comes from.  Then go see Iolani Palace, and learn firsthand how the US government stole the Hawaiian Islands from their rightful owners.  It's a sick and embarrassing period of history, and shows the length business owners will go to in order to achieve their greedy ends.  (If your husband is a Canadian First Nation member, then he will directly identify with everything waiting to be learned.)  All of it will give you a rich and deep understanding of what makes the Hawaiian culture, the islands, and most importantly, the Hawaiian people, their marvelous character and amazing history.  It's worth it.
> 
> But after having done that, get away from all of it, and go see the REST of Oahu. The windward side of the island, and going up the coast to the North Shore, to the less populated areas of the island are fantastic getaways, just a few miles from the hustle and bustle of the city.  You'll find amazing beaches, most of which are deserted, and plenty of freedom to relax and enjoy your time on the island.  It's a very different experience than anything in Honolulu and Waikiki. Separate, but both valuable things to experience.
> 
> *Understand that each Hawaiian island has a unique feeling and flavor all its own.  You can't see everything in one trip, so you'll have to make decisions on how you'll spend your time. Too many people come to Hawaii and never get out of the beach chair.  They get waited on hand and foot, and they never see the core of what makes Hawaii truly a special place to visit.*
> 
> As you're leaving, plan to come back and see the other islands.  They each will draw you in, and show you even more of why Hawaii is, to me, heaven on Earth.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.  It's awesome.
> 
> Dave


That's how we feel about the islands too.  Each island is different but we like them all but seeing a live volcano is very special and the great starwatching on Hawaii island too in the snow sometimes.  Beaches and rain forests are on all the islands.

I only wished that we had known how much the county of Maui hates our guts and is treating us very unfairly in regards to the property taxes plus an extra occupancy or accommodation tax when you check out of your timeshare resort but that is the same at other timeshare resorts at other islands too.  These taxes are higher than what tourists pay when staying in a hotel.

I looked today at some spur of the moment packages with flights, hotels and taxes included and they are cheaper than what we would pay buying separate airline tickets and staying at our own timeshare resorts but they are bigger condos.  They were the same hotel brands too but I didn't book it so it may tell you later that you have to go to a timeshare presentation but I doubt it because you could stay even for one single night or as many nights as we wanted.  I will let my husband see it when he comes back.

What irks me the most is how inconsiderate the county is towards the timeshare owners who pay these high taxes and then move a barge where the noisy jet skis depart from during the year right in front of the Hyatt and Marriott resorts where the public access to the beach is between these two resorts so we can listen to that noise.  We have never heard it because we are there during whale season and they are closed but I have read the complaints here in this forum but not lately so it may be better now or people are used to it.

Why did they not put it left of their public beach next to the road where nobody could hear that noise?  It wouldn't cost that much more.  They moved the barge away from the public beach because it was too close to the swimming area and someone drowned.

They could also have moved the barge right in front of the Whaler Village shopping center because there is a second pick-up location there but the locals must have voted against it because of the noise.  There are restaurants on the beach and it would annoy the shoppers too so they would stay less time there and spend less money and that would hurt the local business and bring less taxes in to the county but timeshare owners have no vote at all so why not sock it to them in every way they can?

I still love the islands but not so much owning timeshares anymore in Maui because of other reasons too.


----------



## jehb2

We use to always use the complementary room before flying back home in the evening.  Only about 5 years ago I learned to just book an extra night.  It's so much nicer than being homeless for a day.  It really feels awesome to get that one last swim in the ocean, and take a nice hot shower right before the long red eye flight home.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Something we realized after going to Hawaii many times is that view really does matter, and no matter how many exchanges we have gotten on Maui, we always wanted the oceanfront experience.  We had to buy it.  So now we go back each year and enjoy oceanfront guaranteed.


----------



## daventrina

DebBrown said:


> When you get off the plane, you will not be met by girls with flowered leis.  I remember it being a disappointment for my kids when they were young.
> 
> You will be met with some lovely warm balmy weather which is almost as good.


You can arrange that though if you plan ahead...
I don't always do that ... but for something special, like our 35th I have.
Which leaves me wondering if I should do it again for our 40th next month ?????


----------



## cgeidl

My first trip was in 1959. I wish that I had known how much land would appreciate in Hawaii at that time.I could be enjoying quite a bit more trips to Hawaii if I had.  Over the years we have spent 100+ weeks in timeshares on the different islands.


----------



## DaveNV

daventrina said:


> You can arrange that though if you plan ahead...
> I don't always do that ... but for something special, like our 35th I have.
> Which leaves me wondering if I should do it again for our 40th next month ?????



Yes.  It's relatively inexpensive, and gets your arrival off on the right foot. And your spouse will love you more for it.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

daventrina said:


> You can arrange that though if you plan ahead...
> I don't always do that ... but for something special, like our 35th I have.
> Which leaves me wondering if I should do it again for our 40th next month ?????


If my dh ever arranged anything like that for me I would fall over in a dead faint.


----------



## easyrider

rickandcindy23 said:


> Something we realized after going to Hawaii many times is that view really does matter, and no matter how many exchanges we have gotten on Maui, we always wanted the oceanfront experience.  We had to buy it.  So now we go back each year and enjoy oceanfront guaranteed.



Same here. I like to hear the waves crashing as it drowns out the noisy doves and people.

Bill


----------



## WalnutBaron

We also are one of those who like something about every island. Here's just a partial list:

Oahu/Honolulu/Waikiki

This is our point of reference on Oahu, although we have also spent a week at Ko'Olina on the southwest corner of the island and loved it there as well! Some have disparaged Honolulu/Waikiki as "just another big city", but there's a ton to do there and some unforgettable sights to see. 

I would highly recommend a hike to the top of Diamond Head. Do it in the morning, before it gets too hot, because parts of the hike are fairly steep. But the views from the top are unforgettable.
Visit Pearl Harbor and take the solemn ferry ride to the U.S.S. Arizona. The National Park Service has done an outstanding job preserving this as a National Historical Monument, and if you're lucky, you can still meet veterans of Pearl Harbor who are there to help interpret what that terrible day of December 7, 1941 was like.
Often overlooked, I would also highly recommend the Punchbowl Cemetery, which is a short drive from Pearl Harbor. Many of those who died on December 7, 1941 or in the days following are buried there. There's also a huge set of murals that will help you understand the massive Pacific Theater of the War, and what happened where.
Iolani Palace is beautifully preserved and will give you a great introduction into Hawaiian history. It was the home of the last of the Hawaiian dynasty, prominently featuring King Kalakaua--the Merry Monarch. 
The Bishop Museum is also an excellent place to absorb Hawaiian history. The exhibits are superbly organized and you will leave with a much greater appreciation of our 50th state.
Leonard's Bakery! Don't leave without sampling at least one of their famous malasadas, which is basically a Portuguese version of a donut on steroids. Delicious!
And don't leave without a visit to Hy's Steakhouse in Waikiki. It's a throwback to Peter Luger's in New York City or the 801 Chophouse in Kansas City or Gene and Georgetti's in Chicago. Amazing experience!
Maui

We have stayed at Kaanapali Beach and Wailea, and loved them both. Kaanapali is getting pretty crowded and traffic can be a pain, but the beach is beautiful, the snorkeling near Black Rock is fantastic, and there is a ton to do in Maui.

The bike ride from Haleakala is amazing. Even though you have to get up at 4 am, I highly recommend the sunrise tour, which allows you to see the sun come up over the rim of the caldera of Haleakala Volcano--a singular experience.
As mentioned, be sure to bring your snorkel gear and spend some time at Kaanapali Beach. It's long, sun-splashed, and beautiful. The snorkeling at Black Rock near the Sheraton is fantastic.
If you like snorkeling, you can also charter one of the catamarans that go out to the sunken volcano of Molokini. Again, take the earliest morning tour. It's less crowded and the light is fantastic before the sun gets too high in the sky.
A visit to the former whaling village of Lahaina is not to be missed. Plenty of eclectic shops, including some great art galleries and restaurants.
The Old Lahaina Luau is one of the best in all of Hawaii. Authentic, and with pretty good food as well.
Wailea is the upscale part of Maui, with some of the most iconic luxury hotels in all of Hawaii--the Andaz, the Four Seasons, the Fairmont Kea Lani, the Grand Wailea Waldorf Astoria, and the Wailea Beach Marriott. The snorkeling off Wailea Beach is also fantastic.
Kauai

Our personal favorite. Less crowded than the other islands, lush and green, and everything moves at a slower pace, which we love when we're on vacation. There are three primary locations to visit: the north side at the beautiful planned resort area called Princeville; the east central side of the island near Kapaa and Lihue; and the southern side called Poipu.

If you can afford it, I highly recommend a stay at the St. Regis Princeville. It's located on a cliff overlooking the beautiful Hanalei Bay. Be sure to plan a dinner at the incomparable Makana Terrace, an outdoor restaurant surrounded by infinity pools and spectacular views of Bali Hai (Mt. Makana) in the distance. The sunset views are unforgettable.
While in Princeville, take the slippery hike to Queen's Bath--an amazing volcanic outcropping hard by the ocean with incredible tidepools and stunning natural beauty. Be careful, though, about actually swimming in Queen's Bath. Many have died there, swept out to sea or smashed against the rocks--especially during the winter months. Regardless, during the right season, it's just spectacular.
Kilauea State Park is both home to a beautiful lighthouse as well as a wonderful bird sanctuary. It's quite a sight to see the huge wingspan of an albatross flying over. The lighthouse supplies binoculars free of charge for birdwatching while you're there.
In Lihue, be sure to visit Duke's--an iconic Hawaii restaurant and home of the Hula Pie, which is a mountain of macadamia nut ice cream on top of a chocolate cookie crust and topped with hot fudge, whipped cream, and more macadamia nuts. Bring three others to help you finish it!
In Poipu, you'll love the beach. Poipu is the sunny side of the island, and lies near the Grand Canyon of Hawaii--Waimea Canyon.
Be sure to have dinner at the Beach House in Poipu. You will need reservations in advance, and you'll love the torch lighting on the beach at sunset. You may even be the unwitting attendee of a wedding, since many are held on the grassy parcel right in front of the restaurant.
The Wailua River is the only navigable river in Hawaii, and you can paddle on it and see some beautiful sights that most tourists never see.
Big Island

Candidly, this is the island I know the least about, having only been there twice. Hilo is the wet side, and Kona is the dry side--and the surroundings could not be more different. Hilo is lush and green like Kauai. Kona is dry, hot, and surrounded by massive lava fields. Regardless, you're still in Paradise and there are many things to do.

The Mauna Kea Summit is the home to one of the largest telescopes in the world. It's also one of the most beautiful places in the world, and is often overlooked by visitors because it's not easy to get to. But wow. Wow, wow, wow. The views and the ambience of the place are spectacular.
The Kona Coffee Company Plantation Tour is wonderful, and you can get unlimited free samples of all their amazing coffees. 
The Manta Ray night snorkel is eerie at first, but the rays are gentle and almost ethereal as they swim silently all around you. 
A helicopter tour of the Kilauea Volcano is a must. There are not many places in the world where you can see an active volcano spewing lava continuously, but this is one of them. Fascinating and beautiful.


----------



## ronandjoan

DeniseM said:


> Hawaii is not a lot more than California, but people from the mid-west often suffer sticker shock in Hawaii.


We were in Kona this spring and gas at Costco was CHEAPER than in So Calif!  Don't know how it can be but it was!


----------



## Tamaradarann

artringwald said:


> If you're in Waikiki, you don't have to worry about rush hour because you can walk to everything. If you want to drive around the island, avoid 7-10 AM and 3-7 PM.
> 
> Please respect the ocean. Waves and currents are unpredictable and many people drown in Hawaii each year.
> 
> I wish I had know how hard it is not to go back once you've experienced the natural beauty and aloha spirit of the islands. We got hooked. Have a great trip.



I agree with this thought about not needing a car in Waikiki.  We have stayed there for hundreds of nights without a car.  You can walk to many things and the bus is a great way to get to other places in Honolulu for $2.50.  I always say if you must have a car go to another island, they are all great and have less traffic and easier and less expensive parking than Waikiki.


----------



## talkamotta

1. Buy your main groceries and gas at Costco.  Most of the time Costco is comparable in car rental prices. 
2.  If you are going snorkeling....especially on Maui...its free and lots of nice places but you need to go early for parking.  7 am is a good time.
3.  Know that on most of the islands (other than HNL and Waikiki)  things shut down earlier than you might think. 
4. If you want to see the Haleakala sunrise you need to make reservations with the park service.  If you are thinking of doing a zipline make reservations before you go.   
5.  Have a few things in your mind that are musts b4 you leave and research them.  Leave down time to relax or for things that come up.  As others have said  "Dont expect to see everything on your first trip.  You want to come home rested not wanting to get back to work so you can rest.  
6. National Parks,  snorkeling,  hikes and beaches are free or almost free.


----------



## Rjbeach2003

Re Walnut Baron, BI.  Best snorkeling in Hawaii, from Shore.  Kailua-Kona isn't surrounded by lava fields, if fact above the town is where Kona Coffee is grown.
The vast lava fields start North of Kailua-Kona and run up to Mauna Kea Resort.  That is where Waikoloa and Mauna Lani are.  Don't be thrown off by lava fields, best beaches there.

Because the BI is so big, it feels even less busy than Kauai.  Plus has probably the only town, not city, not wholly dependent on tourism, Hilo.


----------

